# Kowa SeT R2 help?



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 10, 2011)

A friend of mine sold me a Kowa SeT R2 he had for $2 in really good cosmetic shape with an everready case. But there's one problem.

When the lens is attached, the shutter stick until I remove the lens. I made a short YouTube video below to demonstrate.

YouTube - &#x202a;Kowa SeT R2 problems.&#x202c;&rlm;

If you know of any way to fix this, or a trustworthy repair shop, please help.

Thanks!


----------



## Proteus617 (Jun 12, 2011)

The bad news is that your camera is an interchangeable lens leaf-shutter SLR.  Cameras in that class are the most complicated mechanical 35s ever made.  Most camera repair techs won't touch them.  If they will, you probably can't afford it.  They are also infamous for reliability issues.  The good news is I think your lens is screwed up, not your camera.  Tough to tell from the video, but it looks like you have a hanging aperture blade in the lens that is causing a fault in the camera's cycle.  You might take a stab at resetting the blades, or just find another lens.  All in all, I wouldn't spend much money on this type of camera.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks!

I didn't really plan on spending too much to have it repaired either way, as it looks a lot better on the shelf anyways, haha.

I'll try resetting the blades, but it seems like the actual shutter is starting to act funny now. So, to the shelf it goes.


----------

